# Turin or Rural Piedmont?



## hyperborean (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of moving to Italy and I'm attracted to Turin or the idea of living in rural Piedmont. Does anyone have an idea if this is possible especially in RE to renting a place? I'm a single guy and need something modest but well-located, anyone know about how much it would cost me per month or if it's even possible to rent a furnished place for a while? Is there a market for this, etc., where would I look?
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hyperborean said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Italy and I'm attracted to Turin or the idea of living in rural Piedmont. Does anyone have an idea if this is possible especially in RE to renting a place? I'm a single guy and need something modest but well-located, anyone know about how much it would cost me per month or if it's even possible to rent a furnished place for a while? Is there a market for this, etc., where would I look?
> Thanks.


If you don't hold a passport from an EU country, getting the right kind of visa to live in Italy will be your first, and major, concern. There are a few threads running on non-EU citizens applying for long-stay visa, and it's a complicated, long drawn-out affair with uncertain outcome. Basically Italy is very suspicious of people below retirement age who want to live in their country without taking up a legal job (for which a work visa will be required), and regard them as potential illegal migrants trying to work under the table. So you will need very good reasons, plus guaranteed source of independent, unearned income, to be successful.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Italian rents outside of the major city centres aren't very high. Furnished will make it harder. Shorter term will slot you into either the tourist or student oriented rentals.

There is a short term rental contract that runs I think less then 18 months. Normal rental contracts run for 4 years plus an option.


----------



## Grazia (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi there,
We have a furnished studio flat for rent in Piedmonte on our property.
I'd be happy to answer any of your questions.
What attracts you to this area?
Grazia


----------



## 237531 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Accomodation in Turin*

actually Tuin is the capital of the area. Depends which are your plans but if you'd like to mis mountain, seaside and arts it couls be a good choice for you.

snip/


----------

